# Kennt jemand Fallout ???



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Dezember 2007)

Moin Männers ( und natürlich auch Frauen  )

Kennt noch jemand die Rollenspielserie Fallout ????

Ist Ähnlich wie "The Fall - The last Day of Gaia" nur viel besser......

Da gab es zweit Teile von Fallout 1 und 2.....und eine inoffizielle Fortsetzung "Brotherhood of Steel" die aber flopte...

Jetzt habe ich neulich gelesen, das es eine Fortsetzung geben wird....

Gestern, beim aufräumen habe ich doch glatt noch beide Games gefunden..

Düsteres Endzeit Rollenspiel mit Draufsicht, und Rundenbasierendes Kampfsystem, mit Eigenschaftenregeln die die Spielfigur beeinflussen, Verschwörungstheorien, Technik zum Teil aus den 60er Jahren, Mutanten.....einfach Fantastisch..

Habe ich nächtelang durchgezockt, kam einfach nicht davon los ....habe sogar noch den Gore-Patch dazu  (Blutpatch)

Ich hoffe das die Fortsetzung, wenn sie denn Tatsächlich kommen soll, den ersten Teilen gerecht wird....dann ist das definitiv "Meins"


----------



## bse.placebo (20. Dezember 2007)

ich habe auch ewig fallout gespielt. mein "problem" war nur, eine mission und stundenlanges zocken..... )


----------



## bierbuecki (21. Dezember 2007)

na wer kennt kein Fallout?

Das Problem waren eher die langen unvertonten Dialoge, man musste die sich auch noch durchlesen um zu verstehen was zu tun war 

Allerdings freue ich mich auf die Vortsetzung von Bethesta mit Oblivion Engine^^. Endlich mal wieder nen neues Postapokalyptisches Spiel!

The Fall 2 soll allerdings auch in der Mache sein


----------



## RaVeNsClaw (25. Juli 2008)

Hach, das waren noch Zeiten! 
Ich hab Fallout noch rumstehen, in OVP. 

Das hat damals geruckelt auf meinem Pentium...


----------

